# Kois noch sehr aktiv



## cpt.nemo (15. Nov. 2009)

Hab da mal eine Frage:
Trotz schon recht niedriger Wassertemperaturen schwimmen meine beiden noch reht munter den ganzen Tag im Teich herum.
Ich habe immer gelesen, sie wären dann ganz ruhig am Boden wegen Energiesparen und so.
Was habt ihr für Beobachtungen gemacht?
Sollte ich den Teich vielleicht schon abdecken, damit sie mehr Ruhe haben?


----------



## klaus e (15. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Kois noch sehr aktiv*

n'Abend Brigitte,
ich würde den Teich noch nicht abdecken. Auch mein Schuppenwild ist noch recht aktiv und schwimmt den ganzen Tag kreuz und quer durch sein Revier. Haben heute das Laub vom Laubfangnetz entfernt und den Schwimmskimmer eingewintert. Pumpe und Filter lasse ich laufen, bis das der "Permafrost" im Taunus einzug hält. Davon ist vorerst aber nichts zu sehen - braucht ja auch kein Mensch...
Ich werfe auch immer mal wieder etwas Futter in den Teich. Solange die das vernaschen, bekommen sie auch Nachschub. Wenn sie sich dann in die Winteruhe zurückziehen, werde ich die Fütterung einstellen und den Sprudler ausbringen.


----------



## Dodi (15. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Kois noch sehr aktiv*

Hallo Brigitte,

meine sind auch noch recht aktiv - die Wassertemp. sind immo auch über 10°.
Richtig ruhig werden sie ab ca. 6°.

Etwas zu fressen gebe ich ihnen auch, sie nehmen es noch dankbar an.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Kois noch sehr aktiv*

Bei mir genauso  Von Wintrruhe noch keine Spur. Futter wird auch dankend angenommen.

Also, alles OK Brigitte


----------



## waterman (16. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Kois noch sehr aktiv*

Ich habe das Füttern vor 1 Woche eingestellt, seitdem ist es sehr ruhig geworden. Gestern lagen die Großen alle ruhig unterm Steg. Nur die Jungfische vom Sommer sieht man teilweise an der Oberfläche. Meine Koi wissen offenbar, dass sie im Winte nix kriegen und schonen sich.
Gruß
Wil


----------



## cpt.nemo (17. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Kois noch sehr aktiv*

welche Temperaturen habt ihr im Teich?


----------



## rainthanner (17. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Kois noch sehr aktiv*

Hallo, 

bei den momentanen Teichtemperaturen sollte auf jeden Fall noch ein mäsiges aber dauerhaftes schwimmverhalten vorhanden sein.  
Abgesessen wird dann frühestens bei 5-6°C. 


Eine Fütterung findet so lange statt, wie die Fische nach Futter suchen. 
Allerdings sollte man auf leichter verdaulicheres Winterfutter umstellen. 
Im bodengrundigen Gartenteich kann man die Fütterung früher einstellen. Hier sollten die Fische auch so reichlich Nahrung finden. 


Gruß Rainer


----------

